# Anthony Hopkins: Composer



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes, _the_ Anthony Hopkins, actor. Have any of you heard this?










I'm listening to the first piece on it now and it's interesting...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Does his music sound like *Ligeti?*


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Yes, _the_ Anthony Hopkins, actor. Have any of you heard this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i've heard this advertised on Classic FM a few times but couldn't see any tracks on spotify or youtube...


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

scratch that last... though i'm not sure if this appears on the album.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

He sounds like Hannibal Lecter.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks Mr. Pig. A greatly talented actor, I did not realize he had this other talent.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I'm pleased for his and Stella's happiness.

I look forward to atonal releases, both orchestral and chamber.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Yes, _the_ Anthony Hopkins, actor. Have any of you heard this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By a strange coincidence I heard a bit today, that was really enough as it was rather old fashioned I thought.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Does his music sound like *Ligeti?*


Not really.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

moody said:


> Not really.


Oh. Damn Anthony Hopkins.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I've heard his waltz on the Andre Rieu album which I review a while back HERE. Mr. Hopkins composed it when he was 19, on the album there is Rieu's arrangement, and I think it "works" for me on both counts, it's a waltz with kind of a dark heart but a happy central bit. Reminded me a bit of the Russians and Scandinavians...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Yes, _the_ Anthony Hopkins, actor. Have any of you heard this?
> 
> I'm listening to the first piece on it now and it's interesting...


I'm aware of the album, which I am going to have a listen. I enjoy Sir Anthony's acting in the movies, am a bit of a fan of his so it would be interesting to listen to his music. I think some pieces have autobiographical elements to it? I'm not sure.


----------

